# Gonal F Storage



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi all, 

I've been using Gonal F which has been in the fridge. I have one unopened pen left which I won't be using this cycle. can I now take it out of the fridge and store at room temperature?

Thanks
Kezza


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi kezza,

If you are wanting to keep it for possible future use then you should still keep it in the fridge (although hopefully you won't need too    ) If it is kept in the fridge then you can use it up to the expiry date on the box. If you take it out the fridge and store it at room temperature this shortens the expiry date to 3 months from the time it is taken out of the fridge.

All the best for EC     
Maz x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks.


----------

